# Withdrawal of a sponsor visa application



## SDRJ (Dec 10, 2017)

Hi All,

I am looking for inputs from the members of the forum. I got married and sponsored my wife for partner visa subclass 820. However, the situation changed drastically as my wife started behaving weird and arrogant as soon as she received her temporary visa in 2017. I spoke to immigration helpline and they said to send form 1446 with the reason for the withdrawal of sponsorship.
Form 1446 - is this to be filled by the person sponsoring the spouse? or to be filled by applicant(wife) as I see the form has applicant details.

Secondly, I have read that once I withdraw the sponsorship, I would not be getting any communication and update about what is happening with my wife's visa status.

At present the visa granted by immigration has stay period 
"Until notified that subclass 801 has been decided or the application is withdrawn"

I would need your help to guide here and let me know what is the way to cancel the visa. I would not like to waste my effort and energy for a wrong person.

Looking forward to hear from the members of the forum.

Thank you in advance !!


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

You don't cancel someone's visa. You provide immigration with information and they make an informed decision about the case.

As soon as you inform immigration of a change in the relationship then your ex partners visa is nothing to do with you and they won't inform you of anything to do with it.

Form 1446 is for the visa applicant or someone authorised to act on their behalf.


----------



## SDRJ (Dec 10, 2017)

Thank you for your response.
I agree cancel is a wrong word to use here.
I am just trying to make sure I withdraw my sponsorship. 

its important to notify immigration about wrong people trying to take advantage in different ways to enter Australia. 

Another question , is there a refund of the fees after withdrawing the sponsorship?


----------



## tijanaoc (Mar 13, 2017)

SDRJ said:


> Another question , is there a refund of the fees after withdrawing the sponsorship?


It is _extremely_ rare for DIBP to issue a refund of visa application fees. I have never heard of them issuing one in cases where the sponsor withdraws sponsorship after 820 (or 309) has been granted.


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

https://www.border.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/partner/withdrawing-your-sponsorship.aspx


----------



## SDRJ (Dec 10, 2017)

Thank you Mania and Tijanaoc for the links and information.
so in summary, for a person who is sponsoring spouse , in order to withdraw the sponsorship

Send us a letter by post or email that includes:

your full name
date of birth
transaction reference number (TRN) or file reference number (FRN)
a statement advising you are withdrawing your sponsorship from both Partner visa (subclass 309) and Partner visa (subclass 100). or for 820 and 801

2. refund is rarely possible
3. Form 1446 is not required to be filled by sponsoring person.

How about form 1022?

Thank you in advance !!


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

Form 1022 will capture all the necessary information. 

There are no refunds. 

Relationships where one party holds all the cards by being a visa sponsor often suffer from a power imbalance. Cultural differences and a lack of previous co- habitation can also become problematic. 

It is not unusual for the power balance to shift once a visa is granted. Where one party has been taking advantage of the other, this may be the time when things unravel.

Fortunately, in my personal experience, the majority of couples overcome these problems and live happily ever after.


----------



## SDRJ (Dec 10, 2017)

Thank you Nick for the response.
In my case the scenario was very unpredictable for me. My partner just turned down everything for the sake of visa. she started threatening and she has a fear internally what happens if I withdraw my sponsorship. 
The things are a bit complicated at the moment. I am just trying to make sure I get a clear picture soon.

Thank you in advance to the group member's.


----------



## sajal (Nov 1, 2018)

*hey bro contact me i am dealing with same situation*



SDRJ said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am looking for inputs from the members of the forum. I got married and sponsored my wife for partner visa subclass 820. However, the situation changed drastically as my wife started behaving weird and arrogant as soon as she received her temporary visa in 2017. I spoke to immigration helpline and they said to send form 1446 with the reason for the withdrawal of sponsorship.
> Form 1446 - is this to be filled by the person sponsoring the spouse? or to be filled by applicant(wife) as I see the form has applicant details.
> ...


hey bro contact me i am dealing with same situation


----------



## Visa_info (Feb 21, 2019)

*Hi Sajal, could you pls share your contact details? I'm dealing with similarsituation*



> [/]quote


----------



## amit sharma (Aug 9, 2011)

SDRJ said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am looking for inputs from the members of the forum. I got married and sponsored my wife for partner visa subclass 820. However, the situation changed drastically as my wife started behaving weird and arrogant as soon as she received her temporary visa in 2017. I spoke to immigration helpline and they said to send form 1446 with the reason for the withdrawal of sponsorship.
> Form 1446 - is this to be filled by the person sponsoring the spouse? or to be filled by applicant(wife) as I see the form has applicant details.
> ...





sajal said:


> SDRJ said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...





Visa_info said:


> > [/]quote
> 
> 
> I am in same situation. Please let me know how did you go with the withdrawal of 309.


----------



## outrageous_view (Dec 18, 2018)

Are you and your wife actually separated?? sounds like you're still calling her "your wife" and you want to withdraw sponsorship anyway?

Edit: just realized this post was back in 2017


----------



## amit sharma (Aug 9, 2011)

outrageous_view said:


> Are you and your wife actually separated?? sounds like you're still calling her "your wife" and you want to withdraw sponsorship anyway?
> 
> Edit: just realized this post was back in 2017


She got her visa last month in September. We are still living together. Our relationship is not going well. Lots of misunderstanding there. She is moving to her brother's house who is also living in Australia but in a different state. I just need help.


----------



## amit sharma (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi I am citizen of Australia. I got married in November 2017 in india. Then me and my wife applied for subclass 309 in March 2018. And at the end she received her 309 visa in September 2019. And arrived to Australia the following week. Our relationship was going really well and we moved out from my cousins house and started renting our own 3 bedroom house. From last 2 months her demands were increased. I spent nearly $9000 on furniture and bought her a car so she can start learning it. I have receipts of everything. She started demanding for diamond ring diamond brackets etc. I couldn’t afford as i am not making enough money per week. I bought all the furniture on credit card. Now she served me DVO through police yesterday which i wasn’t expecting her to go for. Police told me she blamed on me that i am abusing her from last 5 months and beating her. I was shocked when she came with police to my house. Her brother was with her too who is on student visa (i think ot MRT). She packed everything and went with her brother. I have court hearing next Monday morning. Just wondering should i let immigration know what is happening or wait for the court to make decision first. The police officer told me that they will let immigration know about my wife. I am confused. And what will happen to her visa? Please try to help me as much as you can. Thank you


----------



## anajali (Feb 19, 2020)

amit sharma said:


> Hi I am citizen of Australia. I got married in November 2017 in india. Then me and my wife applied for subclass 309 in March 2018. And at the end she received her 309 visa in September 2019. And arrived to Australia the following week. Our relationship was going really well and we moved out from my cousins house and started renting our own 3 bedroom house. From last 2 months her demands were increased. I spent nearly $9000 on furniture and bought her a car so she can start learning it. I have receipts of everything. She started demanding for diamond ring diamond brackets etc. I couldn't afford as i am not making enough money per week. I bought all the furniture on credit card. Now she served me DVO through police yesterday which i wasn't expecting her to go for. Police told me she blamed on me that i am abusing her from last 5 months and beating her. I was shocked when she came with police to my house. Her brother was with her too who is on student visa (i think ot MRT). She packed everything and went with her brother. I have court hearing next Monday morning. Just wondering should i let immigration know what is happening or wait for the court to make decision first. The police officer told me that they will let immigration know about my wife. I am confused. And what will happen to her visa? Please try to help me as much as you can. Thank you


Write to immi saying you are getting separated (are you going to?) and you'd like to withdraw sponsorship. Thats all you have to do, let the govt deal with the decision. I'm just going to assume you didnt actually abuse her? you'll be fine.


----------



## amit sharma (Aug 9, 2011)

anajali said:


> amit sharma said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I am citizen of Australia. I got married in November 2017 in india. Then me and my wife applied for subclass 309 in March 2018. And at the end she received her 309 visa in September 2019. And arrived to Australia the following week. Our relationship was going really well and we moved out from my cousins house and started renting our own 3 bedroom house. From last 2 months her demands were increased. I spent nearly $9000 on furniture and bought her a car so she can start learning it. I have receipts of everything. She started demanding for diamond ring diamond brackets etc. I couldn't afford as i am not making enough money per week. I bought all the furniture on credit card. Now she served me DVO through police yesterday which i wasn't expecting her to go for. Police told me she blamed on me that i am abusing her from last 5 months and beating her. I was shocked when she came with police to my house. Her brother was with her too who is on student visa (i think ot MRT). She packed everything and went with her brother. I have court hearing next Monday morning. Just wondering should i let immigration know what is happening or wait for the court to make decision first. The police officer told me that they will let immigration know about my wife. I am confused. And what will happen to her visa? Please try to help me as much as you can. Thank you
> ...


Thank you for your response. I am not going to live with her anymore. And I never had to abuse her as I loved her so much. It is really heart breaking. I bought everything for her what she demanded. How do i write to immigration? Their postal or email address? In Alice Springs there is no immigration agent or lawyer.


----------



## David Stephens (Jan 4, 2020)

amit sharma said:


> Thank you for your response. I am not going to live with her anymore. And I never had to abuse her as I loved her so much. It is really heart breaking. I bought everything for her what she demanded. How do i write to immigration? Their postal or email address? In Alice Springs there is no immigration agent or lawyer.


Try this web page:

immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/change-in-situation/relationship-ended

Regards
David Stephens


----------



## MiK196061 (10 mo ago)

sajal said:


> *hey bro contact me i am dealing with same situation*
> 
> 
> hey bro contact me i am dealing with same situation


Hey same situation here
Can you contact me


----------



## paulhand (Apr 15, 2017)

amit sharma said:


> In Alice Springs there is no immigration agent or lawyer.





https://www.wardkeller.com.au/our-team/migration-agents/


----------



## Ishu123 (Apr 19, 2021)

I got married with my husband in 2019 . I met him before 4 days of marriage. Beacuse my father on dialysis and he took promise from me to get marry soon . And I got marry him. I got my visa after 15 month . And, I arrived in Australia 28 May 2021. Then o got quarantine in Adelaide. Then , I came to my home with my husband. In July, he suddenly changed his behaviour. He takes drugs and alcohol and he started abuse me I have witnessed . He threatened me every day, he controlled my life . He abused me every day and even beat me and gave mentally harassment when I got pregnant after that I had miscarriage . Now, yesterday he pushed me and he went yo the room then was furious, then I broke his sun glasses he captured in pic then he went to police station he got arrested me. His brother is lawyer and he is guiding him . He always want slave wife. I am his 3 Rd wife . Today , I talked to family lawyer and she told me you need criminal lawyer for this case . I don’t have money to fight with this situation. Pls I need help to defend myself in front of court .


----------



## skybluesj2006 (1 mo ago)

SDRJ said:


> Thank you Mania and Tijanaoc for the links and information. so in summary, for a person who is sponsoring spouse , in order to withdraw the sponsorship Send us a letter by post or email that includes: your full name date of birth transaction reference number (TRN) or file reference number (FRN) a statement advising you are withdrawing your sponsorship from both Partner visa (subclass 309) and Partner visa (subclass 100). or for 820 and 801 2. refund is rarely possible 3. Form 1446 is not required to be filled by sponsoring person. How about form 1022? Thank you in advance !!


 What’s the email address that letter can send to pls?


----------

